# Smbfs mounting with noauto option.



## dscrdia (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm just trying to correct a problem that's been bothering me for some time, I suspect this is a beginner question but I can't seem to fathom it out. I'm running a FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE system.

I have a list of smbfs shares that I use, but having a laptop means I'm not always in a place where I can access them. The entries in my fstab look like:

```
//user@host/share /home/user/samba/share smbfs noauto,rw,late 0 0
```

These mount fine on boot if I remove the noauto option . Unfortunately, I can't seem to find a way to mount these with the noauto option. If I run `mount ./samba/share` It returns a 
	
	



```
unknown special file or file system
```
 error. I'd appreciate any help in working out where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Juanitou (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried `mount_smbfs //user@host/share /home/user/samba/share`? Sorry if it’s obvious.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jun 11, 2014)

..or maybe add users to your fstab file: 
	
	



```
noauto,users,rw,late 0 0
```


----------



## dscrdia (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you both for the replies. Mounting it manually with mount_smbfs works absolutely fine. The users (or user) option in fstab makes no difference, the 
	
	



```
unknown special file or file system
```
 error is the same.

I think I might concede defeat on getting this little quirk working. In the past I've just used a script with a .bashrc alias to mount the shares manually and I suspect that it might be the best way going forward.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2014)

Remove the late option if you use noauto.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2014)

bsdkeith said:
			
		

> ..or maybe add users to your fstab file


That is a Linux option and doesn't exist on FreeBSD. On Linux it would allow a regular user to mount the filesystem.


----------

